# Extralight Decals circa late 90's



## Bykeme (Dec 7, 2012)

I have an extralight, one of the last Tom Kellogg products of which I have high regard. The branding of Merlin since has been dissolved, resurrected and then sold again. Any clue where accurate decals could be found to freshen a friend?


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

You can try these guys:

Merlin decal set of 6 - choice of model name (sku 38)

I used a set of their decals on a a classic steel frame and the quality is top notch. I've replaced the DT decals on an XL, but they were sourced when Merlin was still around.

There's also a company in the UK that has Merlin decals for the Cielo.


----------

